# Foo Fighters!!



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

Well just got back from the Foo concert. I must say that they can put on a great show. No surprise there as I've seen them before. The big surprise was when Rush took the stage!!! Yep, it was pretty sweet. :rockon2::bow:


----------



## devil6 (Feb 24, 2006)

Rush!?!?  Damn, i've seen the Foo's before and they were great...Rush would've made my day


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Dang! So thats what was going on at the ACC last night!


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Nevermind Rush. What about the wicked triangle solo!!!! :rockon:

But yeah, Taylor playing YYZ with Rush was awesome. What a great freakin' show!

Tone highlights of the night: opening band "Against Me!" lead singer's Rickenbacker through a cranked Vox, and Dave's DG-335 through his Mesa Boogie Road Kings.


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

hollowbody said:


> Nevermind Rush. What about the wicked triangle solo!!!! :rockon:
> 
> But yeah, Taylor playing YYZ with Rush was awesome. What a great freakin' show!
> 
> Tone highlights of the night: opening band "Against Me!" lead singer's Rickenbacker through a cranked Vox, and Dave's DG-335 through his Mesa Boogie Road Kings.


Best triangle solo ever!!!! That Rickenbacker sure did sound sweet. Not as good as Daves 335. I have the worst case of GAS now. I've always wanted a trini lopez and now a DG-335 since it was released not long ago. But after hearing it last night, I'm sold!! :rockon2:


----------

